# Great buy for anyone with a Moto Zoom---TODAY ONLY Dock $11 shpd.



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

Nice dock, charger w/speakers, for a Motorola Zoom, great price for today only.

http://lastcall.dailysteals.com/?utm_source=DailySteals.com+-+Deal+of+the+Day&utm_campaign=3e68c66d1a-9_5_2012_Wen_5_Deals_9_4_2012&utm_medium=email


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

This is a Charger Dock w/speakers. I have similar for my Galaxy Tab and LOVE it, only wish it had been this cheap.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

That link didn't work for me but I found it:

http://lastcall.dailysteals.com/

It's currently showing for $5.99. . . . shipping included.


----------

